

Ask HN: Idea on incentivizing people to vote on new articles - philco

This may already be the case, but I was wondering, why doesn't HN incentivize people to vote on newly submitted articles?  Incentives are clear for people who SUBMIT articles, but not for those who help discover the article by voting for it first, second and third.<p>IDEA:  The person who is the first to up-vote a newly submitted article should be rewarded for "taking the leap", and  get 0.5 karma points for each additional vote after him/her.<p>The third voter should get 0.25 karma points for each additional vote after him/her.<p>This would incentivize people to read newly submitted articles, and to take the leap and voting for newly submitted articles that are good - speeding up the discovery process for everyone else.<p>One risk is that people purely looking for karma points would just vote for every article they see, making "3" votes the new "1".<p>Thoughts?
======
ianterrell
Is this a solution seeking a problem? What's broken that this fixes?

~~~
philco
hah - interesting way to put it....

I thought this could be a good way to convert more people to view the "new"
submissions and evaluate them. As of right now, there's no reward for going
through new submissions and evaluating them for others?

~~~
ianterrell
And yet, somehow, posts still wind up on the front page. :)

~~~
philco
Fair enough! :0)

